# P67 Pro3 SE - ACPI\INT33A0\0 - Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert



## frecherdrache1 (27. August 2012)

*P67 Pro3 SE - ACPI\INT33A0\0 - Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert*

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem BIOS Update auf Version 2.20 hatte ich ein unbekanntes Gerät in meinem Geräte-Manager.
Da ich jedoch nichts neues eingebaut hatte konnte ich mir es bisher nicht erklären.
Heute habe ich durch Zufall über die Systeminformationen einen weiteren Hinweis hierzu bekommen.
Allerdings komme ich damit auch nicht wirklich klar.
Wo bekomme ich denn den Richtigen Treiber für mein System?

Mein System:
Mainboard: Asrock P67 Pro3 SE (BIOS Version 2.20)
CPU: I5 2500K (keine Übertaktung)
RAM: CRUCIAL BL3KIT25664TB1608 4x2 GB @ 1,65 V
Grafikkarte: Sapphire 6950 2 GB @ 840/1325
Festplatte: WDC WD 1002FAEX-00Z3A0 
Laufwerk: DVD Laufwerk
Spannungsversorgung: Cougar S550

Vielen Dank für die Hilfen schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2012)

*AW: P67 Pro3 SE - ACPI\INT33A0\0 - Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert*

Beim Artikel etwas runter Scrollen, da steht es : Asrock verleiht billigen LGA1155-Mainboards neue Funktionen | heise online
1 Minute ne Suchmaschine benutzt ^^


----------



## frecherdrache1 (29. August 2012)

*AW: P67 Pro3 SE - ACPI\INT33A0\0 - Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert*

Ahhhhh, ich Danke Dir.
Na so einen Mist brauch ich nicht.
Muss ich abschalten.
Wenn mein Rechner im Standby ist, dann soll er da auch bleiben


----------

